# When Should You Buy A DTG Machine



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I work for a company that sells t-shirts online. Right now they use light and dark inkjet transfers and viny to make they're shirts. The past two christmas's they've gotten completely overwhelmed. They were selling 400 to 500 a day. So now they're thinking of getting a DTG. From the research I've done the dtg isn't they much faster than doing an injet transfer not is it that much cheaper. So I was just wondering what you guys thought? I've advised them that if they do get one just get the Brother GT 541. White ink seems like a big hassle.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

Full disclosure: I screen print, I don't have a DTG (but I have and do sub it out sometimes)

400-500 shirts a day to me does not sound like DTG (unless they are all differenct designs), that sounds like screen printing to me. Even if it was a lot of designs, using the 80/20 rule, there would likely be 20% of the designs taking up 80% of the orders. If you can figure that out, sub those 20% of the designs out to a screenprinter for really cheap...now 80% of you production is gone and you only have to deal with 20% of the volume.

Good luck,
Nick


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes white ink can be a pain. But some of the machines do a great job with it. If used on a daily basis and maintenance is kept up that pain can be minimized. I am partial to the print quality of the Neoflex. Also with multiple Platens being loaded at same time it increases production capability. However the numbers you reference are very high for a DTG printing on black shirts. It takes about 6-7 min per shirt to print an 12x12 white underbase and color on top. There are some faster machines coming out that can double that but print quality is not that of the Neoflex. One that will smoke when perfected is the Aeoon. At up to 400 per hour but you are looking at just shy of 300K. The Neoflex people are the dist for it in the US. Check with some owners on their actual print speeds at high Res 1440x1440.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

One other thing consider buying a white ink capable DTG. Then run it in dual CMYK mode. That leaves you the option to venture into white ink if you wish.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing as you Flagrant. They are all different designs but it wouldn't cost nearly as much to invest in more screens and just put the highest selling ones on them, than it would to buy a dtg. I do the screenprinting here and that's what I'm pushing for. Pretty much all the design are 1 or 2 colors and alot of them are on white shirts.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Think you guys hit it on the head. 1,2,3 colors screen printing is the way to go. DTG for a zillion colors short run designs.


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

chronicdesigns81 said:


> I work for a company that sells t-shirts online. Right now they use light and dark inkjet transfers and viny to make they're shirts. The past two christmas's they've gotten completely overwhelmed. They were selling 400 to 500 a day. So now they're thinking of getting a DTG. From the research I've done the dtg isn't they much faster than doing an injet transfer not is it that much cheaper. So I was just wondering what you guys thought? I've advised them that if they do get one just get the Brother GT 541. White ink seems like a big hassle.


 That type of quantity can only be achieved by maybe a couple of machines(very pricy ones) or perhaps multiples of the less expensive machines. DTG is actually slower. It's strength would be if your clients are sending custom designs to be printed on limited quantities. Think Cafe press, Zazzle, 20 to $30 t-shirts. With transfers, you order the pre-made designs for slighly more than a "contract" print and the only thing you have to add is the time to apply and box it.


----------



## AL Emb'r (Jul 20, 2009)

You can't go wrong with the 541. We had three junk-jets based on Epson printers and they were nothing but trouble. Got the 541 and we love it. You should also check out the new Brother with white ink. We saw it at SGIA and are going to order one when they are available. Keep screen printing along with dtg. They both have their place. Hope this helps.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

The Brother 541 is still a huge investment and I don't see how it will help them when it gets super busy around Christmas time. The time it takes to print the shirt and then heat press it seems about the same as doing an inkjet transfer. The only plus I see is that dtg is way higher quality, but suprisingly not many people complain about the inkjet transfers.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

chronicdesigns81 said:


> The time it takes to print the shirt and then heat press it seems about the same as doing an inkjet transfer. .


Not knocking DTG, but for your problem of through-put, I agree, it doesn't seem like DTG would be addressing the problem. The only thing it would do would eliminate the paper. It would essentially be the same process...an inkjet print, and then a heat press. You will still be buried.

If you are already doing screenprinting, then I think you have an easy answer. I have a few customers that put in small orders for the same shirts every month. Easy one color jobs. I made their screens on static frames, and just keep them on a shelf with plastisol ink still on them. One of the screens is going on 3 years old, still works perfect, and I've never cleaned or removed the ink (just ocasionally add more). She calls for a dozen shirts, I pop the screen on my press, print a dozen and a the screen goes right back on my rack with no cleaning. Works perfect and the setup/print/tear-down can be done in about 5-minutes.

Good luck!
Nick


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

My answer is never, 
unless 
1. You have to commit at least 5 hours per day.
2. Build customer base first with using wholesale service. You choose the supplier who owns your wish list machine.
3. Spend 24hrs plus in TSF and read and memorize. use keywords to find your answers.
4. Serious commitment than GF,BF, wife, hubby or pats.
5. Have cash flow to survive minimum 3 months.
6. You have to be capable to understand basic graphic and computers.
7. Understand your need 100%. Too much no good too less no good.
8. Drink beer at least one a day. Prefer free one.

Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

allamerican said:


> My answer is never,
> unless ...
> 5. Have cash flow to survive minimum 3 months....


more like 3 years. 

Free beer is always good though.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

binki said:


> more like 3 years.
> 
> Free beer is always good though.


LOL. if it is 3 years person should jump into river with use printer as an anchor. Because what ever that person does 100% failure guarantee. Are you one of them? I am sure you are not. I know what you mean though.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Binki
I always curious about your profile. How come you never gave anyone a "Thanks" while you received many. Any reason behind that? Never read helpful posts? While I found so many. I am cheap to give, Beer person not French bubbly stuff guy (don't know how to spell). You do not need to reply, just curious~. 
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

3 years on a startup is what we planned out to be profitable but we did it in 18 months with a complete start from scratch business. This included purchase and payoff of FFE as well as being able to take a little home. 

As far as cash flow, I guess that is a little different, you need 3 months of cash to live on and keep the lights on until you have enough going through to stop putting money in.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

binki said:


> 3 years on a startup is what we planned out to be profitable but we did it in 18 months with a complete start from scratch business. This included purchase and payoff of FFE as well as being able to take a little home.
> 
> As far as cash flow, I guess that is a little different, you need 3 months of cash to live on and keep the lights on until you have enough going through to stop putting money in.


I don't know how much was your investment but 18 months paid off is pretty good. A+. I knew you are. Also don't know what is little money to you too. You sounds like you did not need/had 3 months reserve.
Since you want to debate on my 3 months statement. Here is my break down. No income is impossible. If it is why even start? Some income will extend your 3 month budget for much longer. Depend on person. Believe or not many people go into plus at start if you drink one beers plus a day.. Many were followed my 8 items. 8th is must!
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------

